# 2 hour trout limit (almost!) 6-1-08



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow! What an evening!

Thomas called from work and said get the boat ready, we're going fishing after I get home!

I went and got 10 gallons of gas, came home and put it in the boat. Loaded the cooler with ice and drinks, sorted through our rods and put 4 on the boat. Gathered up all our wading gear and put it back on the boat. Changed clothes, loaded wading boxes, gathered up the camera and stuff that goes in the dry box. He comes home and says "you dont have the boat ready?" Sheesh! 

Anyway, lol, we headed out at probably 6pm. Werent sure where we were going to go but we were looking to wade for about 2 hours. We headed to a likely spot and before we could get out of the boat we saw some birds working pretty heavy. We decided to do a drift through them (how can you resist?) and it was ON!!!!!!!!

The trout had little inch long shad all balled up tight, so many that the water was dark with them and every time you cast hundreds of shadlets would jump out of the water. The birds were all very tight to the fish. It was so windy that we basically got only a few casts into the shad ball on each drift. 

DOA shrimp under corks....we were wishing for our mid coast products corks so we could cast farther but alas, we were out of them and reduced to a poor substitute. We tried a few other lures as the trout werent hitting the DOAs all that well but they didnt want anything that we had. It was so windy that it was hard to work anything else and you had to be exactly on target in the shad ball or nada. 

I dont know how many drifts we made through the birds. They werent bothered by us and neither were the fish. The trout were thrashing through the shad and as the evening got later, they got more and more aggressive. We each picked up a trout or two on each drift and ended up boxing 18.

It was sunset when we left out of there and we left them feeding in a big way. We had one trout too small, one sand trout and one ladyfish. Every other fish we caught was a healthy, fat 17-21 inch trout. Very cool! I have never seen a trout feeding frenzy quite like that. They were jumping out of the water 5 feet from the boat at times! Most cool!

We came in at just getting darkish. Birds EVERYWHERE on the way in. Man ya gotta love that hard outgoing tide.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, that was a BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

I like that kinda 2 hour trip lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep!! Save on fuel and limit out in two hours, it don't get any better than that!!

Nice pics and great report!!











Texxan1 said:


> Yep, that was a BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> I like that kinda 2 hour trip lol


----------



## Dot Man (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for shareing your trip. I enjoyed the read.

Dot


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice job! Was this Galveston or Matagorda?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

jealous.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Sounds like a perfect evening.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for the report.


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiice....thx for the report.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and Pic. Thats a perfect evening. 

Your sporting a nice tan as well....


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

This was galveston


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> I dont know how many drifts we made through the birds. They werent bothered by us and neither were the fish.


We had a similar situation earlier in the week where the birds and trout kept working the bait no matter how many times we drifted through.

Nice evening!

edit: Texxan1, every time I look at your avatar I think I'm looking at Chuck Norris. Is that you Chuck?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

See you still have that good fishing Karma wait till you get that big girl lol.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

awesome guys!!


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice u 2!! Glad u found them!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

keep it up bro! by summers end the deep freezer will be full!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Great job y'all...making me jealous about livin' on the coast!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Great report on a moneysaving and productive trip! Thanks!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Great job guys!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for the good read.




Jed


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Great report and pics Kaylin! It does sound like the perfect evening!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

spotsndots said:


> Great job y'all...making me jealous about livin' on the coast!


On the way in, we looked at eachother and said "this is exactly why we live on the water". Nothing like being able to make a quick run out after work.



spitfire said:


> keep it up bro! by summers end the deep freezer will be full!


We usually dont even keep fish, well more often than not we dont. But once in a while ya just gotta, lol.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Sweeet!!

Congrats.:smile:


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Rufus! 

PS, I havent forgotten about our "negotiations", just got a little distracted, lol.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

No problem...no rush at all :smile: .


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Great report as usual from you two! I love those Crocs by the way Kaylin!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Good box !

Congrats 

Cm3


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Honey, get the boat ready! *Sounds like the perfect woman!* Mine could care less about fishing and wouldn't have a clue about getting the boat ready!!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice report and Pic


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

txpoboy said:


> Honey, get the boat ready! *Sounds like the perfect woman!* Mine could care less about fishing and wouldn't have a clue about getting the boat ready!!


LOL! And I clean fish too, heh heh. Of course, if you need shopping done, I'm not qualified. :biggrin:


----------



## daviddrake2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice trip and good report. I'm still waiting on a bay trip like that were I can report a quick limit. Hasn't happened yet this year, but I am sure it will.


----------



## 3G-guides (May 21, 2008)

Glad you had a good day too. The conditions were great and fish were biting. I fished on Sunday and between 2 people had 20 trout in 50 mins. Congrats... nice catch.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report. A 2 hour almost limit is a great thing to get into after a work day. If I could just find a way to go 1 day a week I would love it!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

on a side note to 3G. The weather wasnt nice, it was brutally windy and the boat was rocking in 3ft chop where we were... Were just die hards, I almost fell of the bow about a dozen times lol


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

awesome fish for the birds!!!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

True! Its a good thing we both have some sea legs at this point, lol.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! I miss the days as a kid living on the water in SPI and having the boat loaded and ready to go when dad got off work. Those were the days.
--Hop


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

wowsers...........


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Next time try softies on 1/8 or 1/4 oz jigs!!*

Use most any color sea shad of Bass Assassins with chartreuse tail...best is punkinseed with ch/tail....cast over and pull keeping the bait on top to 1' down....would think it would work for you too!! Great day though.....JT from Baytown....someone taught me first....:texasflag


----------



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, great report and nice pics. Thanks for sharing. I always enjoy your reports and appreciate seeing another wife that enjoys fishing. My wife finally convinced me to buy an 18' CC for lake and bay about two years ago. Hoping to make the drive from Austin to Galveston within the next few weeks. Must be nice to get in some action after work. The best I can do after work is a few bass in the 12-14 range on Lake Travis.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds awesome. Thanks for the report.


----------

